

Why Ryan is Right on Evented Architecture - feydr
http://airodig.com/2010/08/17/why-ryan-is-right-on-evented-architecture/

======
syaz1
I would've bothered to read to the end if not because of author's childish
words. It gets very annoying very fast.

